# Carelessnes at the NYCACC - Sad and Outrageous



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It would have been more humane to put him to sleep the day he arrived. 

https://www.facebook.com/notes/urge...-in-peace-my-precious-hidalgo/322320794461129


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree. Poor dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I can't open it. what happened?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is the quote:

*“Life is as dear to the mute creature as it is to a man. Just as one wants happiness and fears pain, just as one wants to live and not to die, so do other creatures.”—— The Dalai Lama*

*What would you do if you walked into someone’s home and saw a dog lying in a crate, in obvious distress? What if that dog was lifeless and only still breathing due to its sheer will to live? What if blood was oozing out of his nose? Would you just ignore the dog and continue your visit… talking, laughing and catching up on the latest gossip? Would the memory of that dying dog in the crate be erased from your mind as you said your good-byes and carried on with the rest of your day? *

*We would hope that most people would be outraged and would insist on taking the dog for medical care. To do anything less would be inhumane and show an obvious disregard for life. Don’t you agree? What if that person was a veterinarian or vet tech? Would you be even more alarmed and upset??? Do you think the ASPCA and other animal “advocates” would stand up and speak out against that person? Probably…*

*If a situation like this is unacceptable in a private home, why is it allowed to happen constantly at the NYC AC&C? Just last week, two dogs were allowed to suffer and die slow miserable deaths in their cages. The thought of what they went thru will haunt me forever. Today, I want to share the story of Hidalgo…*


*On November 11th, Hidalgo arrived at the shelter… a stunningly handsome, happy and healthy 1 year old. He was 67 lbs of pure love and was given the stellar rating of “average” by the evaluator. This dog was totally adoptable and just starting his life. Who would have thought that just 8 days later, Hidalgo would be lying in his cage, struggling to breathe while he slowly slipped away?*


*As with most dogs at the NYC AC&C, Hidalgo caught the “cold." Every day it grew worse until it had progressed into what is thought to have been pneumonia. On November 18th, he was placed on the euth list (or shall we call it the “at risk list”). His fever spiked to 105 degrees and a bloody mucus was dripping from his nose. He was near death. The medical staff were alerted to his condition. A compassionate vet would have treated Hidalgo or euthanized him for humane reasons… but not our friends at the NYC AC&C; instead, they let him lie in his cage, knowing that he would be dead before the evening was through. By 6 AM, Hidalgo was no more… sometime during the night, while the dogs barked and the staff did god only knows what, the light left Hidalgo’s eyes and he left this world… alone, afraid, and in pain.*


*Rest in Peace Hidalgo. I am so sorry no one came to your aid or cared enough to end your suffering. The AC&C destroys healthy adoptable dogs every day. Why was it too hard to show Hidalgo compassion?? If you could not treat him properly or take him to a hospital that would, why did you make him suffer so greatly in the end?*

*Gandhi was quoted as saying “The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated"... doesn’t look too good for us, does it?*


*------------------------------------------------------------*


*This is what he looked like when he got in:*
*








*

After a Week:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is beyond unacceptable. Once he got sick, if they had no intention of treating him, they should have euthanized him. Horrible. Beyond horrible. What on EARTH is this world coming to when a place called a "shelter" for animals allows one to suffer in such a way?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Could this be written by a disgruntled or discharged employee? I mean, who else would know the timeline and how much attention to the dog was given? I guess you really have to wonder who would be in no position to do something, but would be in a position to know all of this, and write it up?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> Could this be written by a disgruntled or discharged employee? I mean, who else would know the timeline and how much attention to the dog was given? I guess you really have to wonder who would be in no position to do something, but would be in a position to know all of this, and write it up?


I've worked with the person who wrote this. She's not a disgruntled or discharged employee. There are many many things going seriously wrong at that place.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> I've worked with the person who wrote this. She's not a disgruntled or discharged employee. There are many many things going seriously wrong at that place.


Alrighty then, could you tell us how someone could no the dog's intake day, behavior rating, when it got the cough, whether or not it was treated by the vet ever, how high its temperature was, and how and when the callous decision was made to just let the animal die? And that person did absolutely nothing to help the dog in question? How does that work?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The ACC in NY is pretty much known to neglect dogs. That is why there is an entire facebook network trying to pull as many dogs as they can as fast as possible. I've had three fosters from NYC ACC


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am really not surprised. Cleveland, when I was a kid used to electrocute dogs. You could smell the shelter from the bus stop. My brother and I went down their looking for our dog. It was gruesome. This was back in the seventies, so a couple of years ago. People used to sue them for putting dogs down before the three days were up. 

But in NY they have the ASPCA. That has a multi-million dollar place with a full veterinary staff if I remember correctly. Donations pour in from everywhere. I am guessing this is not the same place.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This was another neglected dog at the shelter

https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=318726764820532
*Why is it that the moment you finally take a deep breath and start to relax, your world is turned upside down again? It is with great sorrow that we must tell you our Teddy has passed away. He died overnight at the NYC ACC while he was waiting for his transport to be set up  A beautiful and gentle dog... gone without any warning.*










*As far as we know, Teddy was a typical 10-year-old with no known health issues. He was an owner surrender and no mention was made of any life-threatening illnesses. As with most dogs at the NYC ACC, Teddy contracted kennel cough-- an upper respiratory infection (URI). Medication, and proper CARE, could and should have resolved it. Amsterdog and Teddy's foster are distraught and heartbroken... as are all of us at Urgent.*


*We know dogs get sick and some die. We know that Teddy was an older gentleman with an incomplete medical history. We know "**** happens," but we refuse to accept this. Not once was any mention made to anyone that Teddy's health was declining at the shelter. Not once was anyone contacted to get Teddy to a vet ASAP. Not once was it stated that his kennel cough had gotten worse or progressed to pneumonia. Not one person at the shelter can even say what went wrong because not one person noticed poor Teddy in distress. He died alone and his body wasn't discovered until they went to feed him this morning. How long did he struggle? Was he in pain? Was he afraid? How I wish he could have known that there was a wonderful woman waiting to welcome him into her home and heart. How I wish he could have left this world knowing that he was loved.*

*At this time, we do not know if Teddy's death could have been prevented, but we do know that medical help could have been sought. The shelter has staff that are supposed to be watching and caring for these animals. What are they doing instead? As many will tell you, most (not all) of the staff can be found chatting, smoking, or on personal calls. The animals are the least of their priorities and it shows. Shelters are not an easy place to work at and we know it can be emotionally challenging, but if you can not handle it, resign. Unless you can be there for the animals, and give them your all, go find another job. These dogs already have the chips stacked against them... they deserve to at least have a caring and attentive staff watching over them. Teddy was failed... nothing can bring him back or make it better, but do not let it happen again. The world is watching...*



*Teddy's original thread: Gone but "NEVER" Forgotten 13 | Facebook*


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

And another one:

*Many of you will recognize Anara, a young German Shepherd who was brought in to the Brooklyn shelter on 11/6 and recently pulled by a rescue. What you don’t know is that Anara was pregnant and that the shelter wanted to kill her puppies.*










*Early last week, we learned of Anara’s possibly pregnancy and set about trying to find a foster home equipped to handle a nursing mom and newborn puppies. When Anara was set to be pulled on Saturday, 11/12, the shelter insisted she be spayed. Despite multiple rescues being willing to take responsibility for her and her unborn babies, they refused to budge. They even went so far as to deny that Anara was even pregnant!*

*Finally, after a grueling 24-hours of non-stop calls and emails, they agreed to release her to rescue unspayed due to kennel cough, still vehemently denying that she was pregnant.*

*On Monday morning, Anara started giving birth. Surprise surprise! Anara had 6 puppies, 2 of which were stillborn. Rescue volunteers were quickly dispatched to pick up the mom and 4 remaining puppies, but had to turn around because the shelter decided she couldn’t be released till Tuesday. They then made this little family wait another 24 hours to leave the shelter.*

*







*
*Anara is now at a temporary foster home, tending to her puppies. Sadly, one of the puppies passed away last night and one is now fading. Her foster is doing everything she can to help save this puppy along with keeping the other two well. Anara is a great mama, very attentive to her puppies and trying hard to nurse them, despite producing very little milk for them.*

*







*

*So much of this could have been avoided if the ACC would put a little more emphasis on the CARE part of their mission, rather than putting all of their efforts into the CONTROL aspect. We are not promoting the release of unaltered dogs, but there is a HUGE difference between an early-term spay and a late-term spay. Anyone remember Ginger? The ACC spayed her at intake, with a belly full of full-term, fully developed puppies. Basically they performed a late-term abortion. Her puppies were disposed of in medical waste, likely still alive. Ginger then had complications from the spay. An operation which any vet will tell you is a VERY risky procedure. She hemorrhaged and nearly bled to death. You would think they would do everything possible to avoid similar problems after the backlash over Ginger, but they actually seem to be making it more difficult now.*

*Anara could have left the shelter on Saturday and been settled in to her foster home when she gave birth. But they had to make everyone jump through hoops. So now Anara has terrible kennel cough, the puppies were born in the germ-infested shelter and exposed to a myriad of diseases. Three puppies are already dead, the remaining three are now in jeopardy. Let’s just hope the ACC doesn’t end up as the proximate cause in the deaths of 3 more innocent souls.*

*RIP Little Girl *


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Many ASPCA centers are animal control facilities like any other. My local SPCA picks up the best dogs in the surrounding AC facilities, fails half of them on the SAFER test and those that failed they make available to rescues. They have a professional trainer and do no training. Rescues have two days to take the dogs, if no space the SPCA will euthanize them.

I just picked up two GSDs from a local shelter and both had pneumonia without URI symptoms. This is a nasty strain that gives little symptoms until the dog crashes. If they stayed there they would have ended like the dog in the first post.

I pulled another dog a year ago with severe pneumonia. The cat rescue volunteer noticed her, she lost 15 lbs in one week. These data are on the door cards. They put the antibiotic pills into her food and she was not eating so she never received the antibiotic. Nobody cared. We had to carry her out she could not stand. It was touch and go for two weeks. The same cat volunteer pulled two cats that were so sick that she could not watch them suffer. She took them to her vet to be pts. the shelter staff did not care - they let them suffer and die slowly.

Many don't care about the animals and there are many power and control games going on in these places.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

"Not once was anyone contacted to get Teddy to a vet ASAP. Not once was it stated that his kennel cough had gotten worse or progressed to pneumonia. Not one person at the shelter can even say what went wrong because not one person noticed poor Teddy in distress."

So if your friend works/volunteers for the shelter, I'm kind of confused how she's not just as much to blame here as the other employees/volunteers. 
She knew the entire timeline of the first dog. Could she not have alerted anyone? Anyone at all?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> "Not once was anyone contacted to get Teddy to a vet ASAP. Not once was it stated that his kennel cough had gotten worse or progressed to pneumonia. Not one person at the shelter can even say what went wrong because not one person noticed poor Teddy in distress."
> 
> So if your friend works/volunteers for the shelter, I'm kind of confused how she's not just as much to blame here as the other employees/volunteers.
> She knew the entire timeline of the first dog. Could she not have alerted anyone? Anyone at all?



Please do not blame her. She is the least person to blame. She gets the reports about what is going on, trying to safe as MANY dogs as possible. She's safed hundreds and hundreds of dogs via networking and getting them pulled. She's the WRONG PERSON TO BLAME. 

* DONT BLAME THE MESSENGER!*


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm just trying to understand why she wasn't able to alert anyone.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe because you can't get through to those idiots? Many try to get through and alert but they can't get through because of those stupid power an control struggles?
They've been trying to pull every single dog but if they don't get released you can't do anything about it.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Those that disagree with the "powers" too often and alert too often end up fired and are no longer able to help the animals. It happened to a caring staff member in my local shelter that alerted rescues to dogs in need.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, I know that some volunteers have been released because of that.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

any animal that winds up at the NY CACC is given a death sentence there.. the place needs to be shut down, and the people working there that dont do a thing need to be punished for their actions..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

newborn puppies, young puppies, and old dogs are going to be the first to succumb to any kennel experience. Not surprised the pups are fading, or that the old guy got sick and died in a shelter. The puppies may have canine herpies. Most dogs have been exposed and a fever of 103 will knock it out. However newborn pups have a body temperature of 98 and cannot reach 103 so herpies that most dogs don't even show symptoms of being sick with will kill puppies.


----------

